# Newbie here



## Madambutterfly (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi im new here, how r u all?


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, i'm great thanks.

Enjoy your time here


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay =]

Please try not to use chatspeak.

u=you
r=are

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the board!! cute avatar!


----------

